

A guess at why people hate paying for (certain) things… and a possible solution. - dasmoth
http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2013/05/22/a-guess-at-why-people-hate-paying-for-certain-things-and-a-possible-solution/

======
electrichead
To me, it has always felt like there is a difference in how tangibles and
intangibles are priced. A cup of coffee might be $4 but it is a tangible thing
that I consume. A song on the other hand is (nowadays anyway) intangible in
that it actually doesn't take any effort in creating a copy for me. So asking
me to pay the same $4 for that song would be different. I have no answers here
- I have been on both sides of the fence as a consumer and producer of
content. It does seem to me though that we should all try and come to grips
with the new world where it doesn't take much to create copies of some things,
but where the initial cost to create it still needs to be recouped somehow.

